# St. Gregory the Great



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2010)

Another church and first HDR with new Mac.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 6, 2010)

A perfect example of high dynamic range! Not like a circus. All the detail is there and not overblown. Nice how it all leads you to the grand pipe organ. Great job Bynx!  (something on the table would have been nice though.)


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 6, 2010)

great shot! im liking how the hdr is rather un-noticeable.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2010)

desertdave said:


> A perfect example of high dynamic range! Not like a circus. All the detail is there and not overblown. Nice how it all leads you to the grand pipe organ. Great job Bynx!  (something on the table would have been nice though.)



I was hoping for a vestal virgin, but there arent any in Oshawa.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I was hoping for a vestal virgin, but there arent any in Oshawa.


 
LMAO!!!!!!!

spot on. that was my laugh of the day.

(been through the 'shwa and couldn't agree more)


----------



## desertdave (Jun 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> desertdave said:
> 
> 
> > A perfect example of high dynamic range! Not like a circus. All the detail is there and not overblown. Nice how it all leads you to the grand pipe organ. Great job Bynx! (something on the table would have been nice though.)
> ...


 
Bynx "The worlds most interesting man"  LOL


----------



## Provo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bynx nicely done excellent HDR


----------



## Private Joker (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous. The lighting seems so natural to me, and I love the symmetry of the shot.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words. I highly recommend those interested in HDR to try it out on a church interior or similar place with various lighting sources.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2010)

Six shots for the window. Would you agree its needed or not?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

Yet another part of the church, this time behind the the altar.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 8, 2010)

The window shot seems not to have a whole lot of range. Its the window silhouetted against the wall. Now the one behind the alter is another situation. The wood grain is the hero in this story....I love the texture. Nothing glaring all nice and neat as a pin. Lots of range, good job.
Oh and how you liking your new mac bynx?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2010)

The window I processed to capture as much detail as I could including the ripples in the glass. The background (wall) around the window I just filled in with black. I plan to make a poster of all 12 windows. All are processed similar to what I posted except the window high up in the next pic. Its the only window with a wooden structure below it. So I couldnt get in close like the other windows. Thus I treated the window as part of the wall scene. I didnt touch a thing, and the symmetry is pretty good.
I love the Mac Mini. Id recommend it to anyone who now has a PC and worries about virus etc.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a collage of all 12 windows. I couldnt get as close to the window directly behind the alter so I had to treat that one differently. It took a while to come up with a composition that worked for me. Does it for you?


----------



## desertdave (Jun 11, 2010)

Dude! You must have made that for a post card co. or hallmark. I can just see a vendor outside the church selling this! That may be sacrilegious to say....But anyway great work. I like it!


----------

